# How to install cshell update



## hemanth3471 (Oct 23, 2017)

How to install cshell update on lumia 630.


----------



## fadilfadz (Oct 24, 2017)

hemanth3471 said:


> How to install cshell update on lumia 630.

Click to collapse



Cshell is not released yet,it`s coming soon :good:


----------



## djtonka (Oct 24, 2017)

fadilfadz said:


> Cshell is not released yet,it`s coming soon :good:

Click to collapse



an another big update? YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## nate0 (Oct 25, 2017)

That build was an accidental push more than several months in the past I believe.  So unless Microsoft accidentally opens the flood gates again, you will never see it.  There is only one device that I know of was capable of running that test build that was accidentally pushed and it was the Elite X3.  All other models that I heard of that were able to accidentally start downloading that update either boot looped or had to back out of the update using a work around Microsoft shared.


----------



## tomny (Nov 9, 2017)

I have an Elite X3. Is it possible to install it?


----------



## Ani64 (Nov 10, 2017)

Wait for them to release Surface Phone. Then may be, with registry edits, we will be able to install it on our phones. The Elite X3 just seems to be a test device.


----------



## Shad0wKn1ght93 (Nov 10, 2017)

fadilfadz said:


> Cshell is not released yet,it`s coming soon :good:

Click to collapse



No, it's not going to come. Windows Mobile is only going to receive limited support going forward. What you saw was something that regrettably leaked due to a bug related to flighting.

---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------




nate0 said:


> That build was an accidental push more than several months in the past I believe.  So unless Microsoft accidentally opens the flood gates again, you will never see it.  There is only one device that I know of was capable of running that test build that was accidentally pushed and it was the Elite X3.  All other models that I heard of that were able to accidentally start downloading that update either boot looped or had to back out of the update using a work around Microsoft shared.

Click to collapse



The device model is of no importance. If you take your time and scour the internet you'll find it running on other devices too 

---------- Post added at 04:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 PM ----------




Ani64 said:


> Wait for them to release Surface Phone. Then may be, with registry edits, we will be able to install it on our phones. The Elite X3 just seems to be a test device.

Click to collapse



> Registry edits. 
Seriously? You're one of these people that have no idea what they're actually doing and just hope to find someone else's work and apply it. You will not be able to install it, especially not with "Registry edits".

Also, ignoring the cringy Surface Phone BS, that magic phone wouldn't run a 32-Bit version of Windows anyways, which the Elite x3 does. So good luck with getting that to run.


----------



## nate0 (Nov 10, 2017)

Shad0wKn1ght93 said:


> The device model is of no importance. If you take your time and scour the internet you'll find it running on other devices too

Click to collapse



Ya, well I kinda figured that might be a possibility. Kinda cool to know...
I knew folks who boot looped IDOL 4s phones, Lumia x50 series phones, and older phones too.  So I guess a better answer would have been that the Elite X3 survived the update better than others did


----------



## Ani64 (Nov 13, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Ya, well I kinda figured that might be a possibility. Kinda cool to know...
> I knew folks who boot looped IDOL 4s phones, Lumia x50 series phones, and older phones too.  So I guess a better answer would have been that the Elite X3 survived the update better than others did

Click to collapse



Let time tell the rest......Even older phones like Lumia 1020 were capable to remain supported but didn't. I don't believe that guy at MS


----------



## nate0 (Nov 14, 2017)

@Ani64 
I hear ya. The classic 1520 runs better than half of the x50 line of devices while on the latest build.  Itself 4 yrs old now.


----------



## snickler (Nov 19, 2017)

Closing.

CShell isn't coming for Windows Mobile.

If by some rare stroke of immaculate luck Microsoft goes "You know what? Let's make it happen!", contact me and I will re-open


----------

